# ALWAYS Document Every Trip w Screenshot



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

* Always always always take a screenshot of your completed trip right after you rate your passenger*! Make this into a habit so it's second nature.

Personally I've encountered uber making fare adjustments without informing me. I've learned I'm not alone and this is a common practice. Even more disturbing is a recent discovery that Uber has flat out deleted fares. When the driver contacts support, if they didn't have documentation the ride occurred, the driver lost out completely on the fare.

What is even more bothersome, is *a driver only has 48 hours to contest a fare adjustment or missing fare or your SOL.* So be sure to track every fare then check your dashboard everyday.

In my case, when they made the fare adjustment the origional fare disappears completely and a new report shows up. If I didn't have a screenshot I wouldn't have been able to prove my case.
See my example below:
My origional fare with screen shot taken at 10:45pm









My adjusted fare shown in the app at 12:15am








It took nearly five days to finally get my entire fare back. I'm not going to go through all the details because that's not the point of this post. But had I not had the documentation I had, I would have lost out on approx $40.

Not only did I need the screenshot of the original fare, I provided the information from my milage tracker. Also I missed an exit and the pax complained I took a significantly longer route. Had another app to prove otherwise. Below are the apps I use to ensure I have complete documentation of all my trips.

*Suggested Apps and documentation:*


*Screenshot from Uber app *that shows the original pickup and drop off. Milage and time.
*Milage Tracking App.* Personally I like Everlance. This app serves a double purpose. It tracks your taxable miles but further documents your route. I've tried other apps but none have the reporting capabilities of this app. It also tracks medical miles and charitable miles which are also deductable. I personally like Everlance bc its easy to classify milage personal and work. You then get the option to choose which business line the milage is for. I personally like it because it also classify medical milage. One issue with this app is you need to remember to stop a trip after each fare. It starts automatically but if you forget to stop it it tracks the entire night. You can then export the data into a spreadsheet and it provides the date, time, miles, starting address and ending address and URL to the link of the map.
*Distance Measure. *After being told the pax complained I added excessive miles to the ride I found this nifty app. I was able to place a pin at the exit I should have taken and another pin on the exit I ended up taking. Then it calculated the exact milage between the two. The only con on this app is it calculates in kilometers only so I had to do a quick conversion. I believe Google maps does it but not on iOS so I had to find something else.I'm not sure if there is an android version. This documentation proved missing the exit only added 2 miles to fare. Not exessive in any means.
If you experienced unfair fare adjustments without your knowledge; or not being paid for fares; or not being reimbursed for tolls; not getting paid for surge; or other fare disputes that you can prove with documentation. Please PM me ASAP. FAC. Even if it's just $0.50 or $1.00 I need to know.

I'm not ok with Uber ripping off their drivers. I'm in the works to do something about this.


----------



## Willisch1 (Mar 24, 2016)

FAC said:


> * Always always always take a screenshot of your completed trip right after you rate your passenger*! Make this into a habit so it's second nature.
> 
> Personally I've encountered uber making fare adjustments without informing me. I've learned I'm not alone and this is a common practice. Even more disturbing is a recent discovery that Uber has flat out deleted fares. When the driver contacts support, if they didn't have documentation the ride occurred, the driver lost out completely on the fare.
> 
> ...


Last week I had a nice airport run with a small 1.2 surge. The pax told me they accepted a 1.2 surge and the app indicated surge to me. I was not credited with the surge. I contacted uber and got their canned response and did not get my fare adjusted.

Two days ago I was sitting in a McDonald's parking lot right smack in the middle of a 2.5 surge. I got a ping one block away, definitely in the surge. There was no surge applied to the fare. Again I contacted uber and got their canned response and no fare adjustment.

In both cases I am 100% positive they were surge fares that was not credited.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Willisch1 said:


> Last week I had a nice airport run with a small 1.2 surge. The pax told me they accepted a 1.2 surge and the app indicated surge to me. I was not credited with the surge. I contacted uber and got their canned response and did not get my fare adjusted.
> 
> Two days ago I was sitting in a McDonald's parking lot right smack in the middle of a 2.5 surge. I got a ping one block away, definitely in the surge. There was no surge applied to the fare. Again I contacted uber and got their canned response and no fare adjustment.
> 
> In both cases I am 100% positive they were surge fares that was not credited.


You gotta start documenting these things with screen shots. Make a screenshot of the surge area. Or open then pax app and check surge there and make a screenshot. Then after drop off another screenshot. You can always delete unneeded screenshots. You just can't document after the fact.


----------



## Pjc (Apr 24, 2016)

I live in MA, Boston Marathon on Monday, roads were closed. I get a 2.6 surge and it is 2 miles-4 miles away but it crossed the marathon. The Google maps that day was great that they rerouted according to the marathon route.

72 dollar fair, I got 53, the costumer complained and I got 20 fair and 15 dollars from the ride...

Edit: I took screenshots of the fair because I was so happy with it. Even in my uber parners log it still says the original fair and I just took a screenshot of it


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

I noticed a rate change my first week. I drive more with lyft now. I will be taking screen shots from now on. Dirty scoundrels!


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Uber ripping drivers off.
Unbelievable.


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

During incentive periods, I always do one extra ride beyond the TPH minimum, so that I don't have to worry about such changes. It's an insurance against one pax challenging a ride, and ruining 3-5 hours of hard work.

But when I do drive off-incentive, I'm certainly going to do this from now on.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

HoldenDriver said:


> During incentive periods, I always do one extra ride beyond the TPH minimum, so that I don't have to worry about such changes. It's an insurance against one pax challenging a ride, and ruining 3-5 hours of hard work.
> 
> But when I do drive off-incentive, I'm certainly going to do this from now on.


I suggest you do this for all your rides. I've seen posts of drivers getting screwed out out of their incentives. You can never have too much documentation. But you can't go back a document something already changed.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

FAC said:


> * Always always always take a screenshot of your completed trip right after you rate your passenger*! Make this into a habit so it's second nature.
> 
> Personally I've encountered uber making fare adjustments without informing me. I've learned I'm not alone and this is a common practice. Even more disturbing is a recent discovery that Uber has flat out deleted fares. When the driver contacts support, if they didn't have documentation the ride occurred, the driver lost out completely on the fare.
> 
> ...


From your screenshots,it is clear that Uber took its fee twice at 25%. First screenshot shows uber taking its 25% on full fare. The second screenshot is where the take their 25% fee again on the net payout. WoW, it's such a pain to document everything and go through each trip history and catch Uber stealing. I had a cancellation fee that vanished for only $5, but since I had waited for over 8mins before cancelling,I knew about it. Uber gave me that $5 followed with an email saying,"We are happy that you're keeping close eye on such details". It was not just sarcasm and had an intimidating tone to it.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Digits said:


> From your screenshots,it is clear that Uber took its fee twice at 25%. First screenshot shows uber taking its 25% on full fare. The second screenshot is where the take their 25% fee again on the net payout. WoW, it's such a pain to document everything and go through each trip history and catch Uber stealing. I had a cancellation fee that vanished for only $5, but since I had waited for over 8mins before cancelling,I knew about it. Uber gave me that $5 followed with an email saying,"We are happy that you're keeping close eye on such details". It was not just sarcasm and had an intimidating tone to it.


Oh it was a complicated mess. First they zeroed out part of my fare. Then adjusted the surge then blamed me for taking a longer route than necessary. In my other post on this topic I explain it in more detail. https://uberpeople.net/threads/ques...-by-zero-out-or-adjusting-a-fare.73543/page-2


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Since the Uber fee was reduced it looks like they just dropped some of the fare amount off, mostly likely due to the pax trying to complain to get a reduced fare. 

As we know, Uber always obeys rider complaints without any input from us. However they have no right to unilaterally change fares without any input from us.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Since the Uber fee was reduced it looks like they just dropped some of the fare amount off, mostly likely due to the pax trying to complain to get a reduced fare.
> 
> As we know, Uber always obeys rider complaints without any input from us. However they have no right to unilaterally change fares without any input from us.


My fare isn't the point. You're correct uber doesn't have the right to unilaterally change fare without notice or our input.


----------



## toyotarola (Apr 7, 2016)

Is there a screenshot option in the Uber app or did you use a different app for that?


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

toyotarola said:


> Is there a screenshot option in the Uber app or did you use a different app for that?


No app. It's a phone functionality. On an iPhone you press the home button and sleep button at the same time. Sorry I don't know how to do it on android or Samsung. Google it.


----------



## toyotarola (Apr 7, 2016)

Thank you, I have it now


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm going to play devils advocate here. From the screen shot it appears that it was a 4.4x surge, by dividing the surge into the fare. It shows that the trip was 28 miles. From the map, it does appear that you overshot the exit to Westminster. Clearly that did add on some mileage and time. At a 4.4x surge I can see how that could have resulted in a fare of $4-7 more, and at 4.4x, that is where the difference comes. 

I think it's unfair how you pitched this. You made a wrong turn. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

UberPissed said:


> I'm going to play devils advocate here. From the screen shot it appears that it was a 4.4x surge, by dividing the surge into the fare. It shows that the trip was 28 miles. From the map, it does appear that you overshot the exit to Westminster. Clearly that did add on some mileage and time. At a 4.4x surge I can see how that could have resulted in a fare of $4-7 more, and at 4.4x, that is where the difference comes.
> 
> I think it's unfair how you pitched this. You made a wrong turn. Correct me if I am wrong.


You are making assumptions you have no clue about. I just posted the screenshots to illustrate how the uber app will replace the origional fare with their new adjusted fare.

You are wrong. After I contacted Uber regarding the fare adjustment this was the reply:
_We've reviewed the fare for this trip. This fare falls within our estimate.

Fares vary by city and are based on time and distance of a trip.

Here's the breakdown of your fare:_
*Base Fare $0.00
Distance (Miles)27.64 mi * $1.00 $0.00
Time 32:00 * $0.13 $0.00
Primary Subtotals $0.00
Surge x5.4 $132.22
Booking Fee $0.00
Promotion ($15.00)
Total Fare $117.22
Adjustment $15.00
Post Adjustment Total $132.22
*​You tell me how 27.64*$1 = $0.00
Or 32:00 * $0.13= $0.00

It then took another three emails for them to correct the adjusted surge from $132 to $144. My point of this post is it's important to document all your trips in case this happens. Had I not taken the origional screenshot I wouldn't have the evidence of the origional surge.

I only drive part time so I don't log in daily. Uber doesn't notify their drivers when they make adjustments. Had I not checked my fares before logging out of the night I would have missed the 48hr window to contest the adjustment and would have been out approx $40 bucks.

Yes I missed the exit to federal because I mistakenly allowed the pax to use my phone with the GPS on it to play whatever music they wanted on Amazon prime. In the meantime I was following their directons to the destination. They forgot to tell me to exit at federal and they had my GPS.

Although there may not be many responses to this post you have no clue how many people have PM me sharing similar stories of uber not paying their fare.

Obviously this hasn't happened to you. And I'm happy for you. But before you throw stones at me make sure you have all the facts!


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

FAC said:


> You are making assumptions you have no clue about......But before you throw stones at me make sure you have all the facts!


I don't get it. You admitted on here that you missed an exit. You admitted this. How is this an assumption. The missed exit probably cost the pax a few extra dollars. With a 5.4x surge, you wouldn't have to add much backtracking to get to the $30 difference. Blaming the pax isn't going to get much sympathy on the forum. You are in control.

I agree in spirit with your post, but don't make Uber out to be the devil (which they largely are) when you made an error in your driving. I think the reason why it was reversed is not because you were right, but because there was probably separate CSRs that logged the adjustments. I think you should be thrilled that Uber reversed it.

Please, don't take offense to this post.

*PS - at a 5.4x surge, you better damn bet that the pax is going to complain and ask for a fare adjustment if you make any wrong turns, regardless of how trivial, or the reason. *


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

UberPissed said:


> I don't get it. You admitted on here that you missed an exit. You admitted this. How is this an assumption. The missed exit probably cost the pax a few extra dollars. With a 5.4x surge, you wouldn't have to add much backtracking to get to the $30 difference. Blaming the pax isn't going to get much sympathy on the forum. You are in control.
> 
> I agree in spirit with your post, but don't make Uber out to be the devil (which they largely are) when you made an error in your driving. I think the reason why it was reversed is not because you were right, but because there was probably separate CSRs that logged the adjustments. I think you should be thrilled that Uber reversed it.
> 
> ...


You're right. I not going to argue with you. But your not getting the point. My fare was zeroed out without my knowledge. Whether it was legit or not. Had I not noticed the adjustment in time I could have lost out on $40. This isn't the first time it happened to me or others. That is the issue. This post is a follow up to my previous post here https://uberpeople.net/threads/ques...either-by-zero-out-or-adjusting-a-fare.73543/


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

If they made the change from $133 to $0 then I agree with you, but based on your screenshots it looks like they adjusted it to $99, which seems reasonable based on the inefficient route and at a 5.4x surge.

I think you are lucky that they gave you the difference back. 

I agree they are terrible, but I still gotta side with the end user on this one.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

UberPissed said:


> If they made the change from $133 to $0 then I agree with you, but based on your screenshots it looks like they adjusted it to $99, which seems reasonable based on the inefficient route and at a 5.4x surge.
> 
> I think you are lucky that they gave you the difference back.
> 
> I agree they are terrible, but I still gotta side with the end user on this one.


If my trip was a single isolated event that happens maybe 1 in 1,000 trips ok nothing to complain about. But it's not. Pax are often known to lie to Uber about their trips (especially after waking up hungover the next day not realizing they accepted a surge) making up some story the driver screwed them. Uber always takes the pax side without question and doesn't bother to notify the driver of the adjustment allowing the driver to defend themselves. Because all disputes must happen within 48 hours, the lack of notification often results in the driver getting screwed.

Do a google search on uber hacks to get out of paying for your ride especially during a surge. You will find pages and pages of sites teaching pax how to get out of paying their fare.

If you read my response they adjusted the base fare, milage, and time to $0 and lowered the surge. Only paid me an adjusted surge minus 25%. No not reasonable. Also 2 mi * $1 = $2 * 5.4 = $10.80 - $2 = $8.80 Not even close to $40. If they deducted $8.80 I wouldn't have complained.

But again the specifics of my trip *is not *at issue. The issue is the practice of uber going in making adjustments unilaterally and not notifing the driver. If. The driver doesn't notice the adjustment within 48 hours they are screwed out of their fare.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

FAC said:


> But again the specifics of my trip *is not *at issue.


Yes, it is.... You made an error driving. That was the proximate cause of all of this. You're not getting the point. And if you can't do the math on that, then I can't help you.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

UberPissed said:


> Yes, it is.... You made an error driving. That was the proximate cause of all of this. You're not getting the point. And if you can't do the math on that, then I can't help you.


No I didn't make an error driving. I asked the pax if they had a specific route they wanted to take. So I followed their directions. They forgot to tell me to exit until after the fact and they had my phone. Had they not wanted to give me dirctions I would have taken an entirely different route that is faster.

Also zeroing out the base fare, the milage, time in addition to changing the surge without informing me is the issue. Especially since this isn't the first time it happened. The previous time there were no customer complaint no error in driving. They just went in and zeroed out the base fare, milage and time (that time wasn't surge). Again doing this without informing me. I've also heard of instances of uber going in and completely deleting fares from drivers who didn't have screen shots proving they had the fare and they lost the fare completely.

It's one thing to make adjustments. It's another to do so without notifing the driver allowing them the opportunity to defend themselves since uber always takes the riders side. It's even more of an issue since a driver only has 48 hrs to do so. Like I said, I drive part time and don't log in daily. If I had a fare adjustment on a ride on Sunday and didn't log in until the following Friday I wouldn't know I lost out on a fare unable to defend my position whether there grounds to do so or not.

The point of including the screenshots is to demonstrate uber replaces the original fare with their adjustment. So you have no reference if you don't document your ride.

If you don't agree with my advice then don't take it. If you trust uber will always pay you fairly great. I'm just learning it's a common practice that hasn't just happened to me. That's all.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Good catch FAC... we need more people like this in the Uber community.


----------



## Rick N. (Mar 2, 2016)

Uberpissed doesn't seem to get the point, so go ahead and just uber on!


----------



## OneDay (Mar 19, 2016)

It doesn't matter if she took the wrong route or not!!

Uber is adjusting a fare we completed and not letting us know!!

If we messed up or not, let us know if you're making changes!!!


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

I think UberPissed wants to believe or assume that the pax is notifying Travass of a bad driver. I think Travass is doing it without the pax involved. If the pax was involved it would state driver error, pax complaint, it is just random adjustments and often enough that this has nothing to do with your driving or the pax. Apparently this is common and a new issue for Travass to address. Drivers need to take screenshots of every trip in case it wrongfully gets adjusted in the future, that way you have proof and you are keeping track of what you are supposed to be paid. PM FAC if this is happening to you.


----------



## Tixx (Aug 27, 2015)

I have also started taking screenshots because I have an issue with them each and every time I drive yet I drive only 2-3 days a week. I can only imagine the hell people who drive every day are going through. The problem with taking screenshots is that these days the fare processing takes so long that another ride can come in before it's done. 

Why is uber stealing from us?


----------



## Tixx (Aug 27, 2015)

UberPissed said:


> If they made the change from $133 to $0 then I agree with you, but based on your screenshots it looks like they adjusted it to $99, which seems reasonable based on the inefficient route and at a 5.4x surge.
> 
> I think you are lucky that they gave you the difference back.
> 
> I agree they are terrible, but I still gotta side with the end user on this one.


Is it still an insufficient route if you are using Uber maps to take you from point A to point B? I can't be blamed if I don't know every bit of the city I am driving in and I use their map to navigate. The issue of a missed turn is another issue altogether.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Tixx said:


> I have also started taking screenshots because I have an issue with them each and every time I drive yet I drive only 2-3 days a week. I can only imagine the hell people who drive every day are going through. The problem with taking screenshots is that these days the fare processing takes so long that another ride can come in before it's done.
> 
> Why is uber stealing from us?


I understand the pain. As soon as you rate a driver take a screenshot of possible. If not, accept the next ride then take two screen shots.

I struggle to believe that Uber is intentionally embezzling fares from their drivers. But I'm an optimist and try to find the good in all people. Even Travis.

What I suspect is going on are two things.

1- lack of training of CRS
2- technology audit

*1- lack of CRS training*
Pax complains about fair. Since there is no phone support only web based support - the complaint goes overseas to a service center. The CRS guys are not properly trained except that the Pax is always right. So CRS goes into driver profile and adjusts the fare. What I find more common is this is done by zeroing out the fare. I'm guessing there is no real guidelines for CRS to make adjustments. The adjustment then replaces the original fare. If you don't have a screenshot then it's more challenging to make your case because I often see the address change.

2*- Technology Audit*
my second guess to what is going on is their system is doing random audits of drivers fares. And if they don't appear to be what the computer believe the best route then an adjustment is made. Again this is guess based on my own experience of an adjustment made when no pax complained.

*The primary issue is that the driver is not informed of the fare adjustment. *

Someone part time like you and me can be easily screwed. Say your last drive is Sunday and you don't open your app until the following Thursday, your screwed if a pax complains about a fare. The fare was adjusted. You don't know until it's too late to defend yourself.

I do wonder how much of the adjustments Travis keeps and how much is actually refunded to pax


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Tixx said:


> Is it still an insufficient route if you are using Uber maps to take you from point A to point B? I can't be blamed if I don't know every bit of the city I am driving in and I use their map to navigate. The issue of a missed turn is another issue altogether.


I was told to ask the pax if they had a prefered route. Which i prefer anyway. If they forget to tell me to turn its on them.

I don't know the answer to your question if it's insufficient route if using Uber maps. I prefer waze as they direct me to the most efficient route and redirect me when I encounter traffic. Learned amazing new shortcuts in Denver with that app. However i did read it's better to use uber maps if your contesting a fare bc it was their technology that lead you astrAy


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

OneDay said:


> It doesn't matter if she took the wrong route or not!!
> 
> Uber is adjusting a fare we completed and not letting us know!!
> 
> If we messed up or not, let us know if you're making changes!!!


Thank you for your support. And your absolutely right. The issue is the fact uber is making fare adjustments without notification. The lack of notification prevents us from defending outselves.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

As more drivers become aware and more screenshots are taken we will see a pattern. Non-surge and direct routes that get adjusted are going to be a problem for Travass.


----------



## WollyDriver (Apr 8, 2016)

I've had numerous fares adjusted, but always at my request, and it seems Uber doesn't make any attempt to request confirmation from the PAX. To date, this has almost always been due to missed tolls.
I expect Uber will simply believe whoever makes the complain, and takes their word for it, so if the pax complains, then whatever story has been told is believed. Uber can't really "automatically" review a route, what if the pax wanted you to take a really circuitous route so they can pick up two friends, and then do drive through, then stop passed the convenience store, and then drop them at their party? It looks terribly inefficient on the map, given a start/end address, but there is so much more to the story.
Anyway, taking screenshots and reconciling it is probably not a bad idea. I also like your suggestion of the milage tracking app, it sounds very useful.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Rick N. said:


> Uberpissed doesn't seem to get the point, so go ahead and just uber on!


I get it. I agree. If they adjust fares, with no notice, and no GOOD reason, then yes, it's 1) BS; and 2) we should have some notification. It is abundantly clear here that isn't what happened.



OneDay said:


> It doesn't matter if she took the wrong route or not!! If we messed up or not, let us know if you're making changes!!!


Disagree with first part. Agree with second. But if you make a wrong turn, you should expect the fare adjustment.



5 Star Guy said:


> I think UberPissed wants to believe or assume that the pax is notifying Travass of a bad driver. FAC if this is happening to you.


You are right. But I haven't had a fare adjusted based on just the app making an arbitrary decision. I am pretty sure that the facts of this story logically support a theory that the pax complained. I sure as heck would have.



Tixx said:


> Is it still an insufficient route if you are using Uber maps to take you from point A to point B? I can't be blamed if I don't know every bit of the city I am driving in and I use their map to navigate.


Yes, because anyone using uber navigation and not Waze gets what they get. And yes, you can be blamed if you don't know the city you are driving in. You are a glorified taxi without the pay or tips. I feel like Walter from the Big Lebowski right now (am I the only one here who gives a s--- about the rules!).

Here is what we can all learn from this:
1) You don't need to screenshot every trip. That would create an insane burden on you. Instead, see #2.
2) Lok for adjustments by clicking on the blue triangle on your online dashboard. It will tell you if there is an adjustment. This will take 1 minute as opposed to matching dozens of your fares v. The payout. 
3) Take screenshots on high surge trips as they will 1) be less frequen; and 2) have a higher probability of a fare adjustment.
4) Suring high (like the 5.4x in this case) surges, have your proverbial crap together. People are paying a LOT more than "normal" price. They will complain if you take 2 extra seconds to hit the gas from when it turns red to green the pax is going to complain. So yes, they will complain if you miss an exit, regardless of the reason. You are the driver. You are in control. It's insane that you still won't own up to this and admit you shouldn't have let the pax control the ride (should have had the Waze app running and should have seen that the nav said to get off at the exit. That would have been a good time to mention it to pax, who would have said to get off there, and you would have never had this problem). When you put the pax in control, crap like this will happen.

Again, no disrespect to FAC or anyone else on this thread, but I think it's disingenuous to position this the way you did.

It's also a reminder that at Uber, the "partners" subsidize all of issues.

Another Uber Driver - What do you think? Am I being to harsh?


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

UberPissed said:


> I get it. I agree. If they adjust fares, with no notice, and no GOOD reason, then yes, it's 1) BS; and 2) we should have some notification. It is abundantly clear here that isn't what happened.
> 
> Disagree with first part. Agree with second. But if you make a wrong turn, you should expect the fare adjustment.
> 
> ...


You're being too harsh as you say since you assume the issue we are discovering now is the driver's fault. FAC is putting data together so we shall see. Driver's need to take screenshots, or you will find yourself with an adjustment like you say, without proof to show it was a mistake. You can't make a conclusion the way you have, based on one example. Drivers on here are concerned so don't dismiss it, take a screenshot and see for yourself.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberPissed said:


> Yes, because anyone using uber navigation and not Waze gets what they get.
> 
> You are a glorified taxi without the pay or tips.
> 
> ...


You had to ask me.

From what I am gathering, the Original Poster is complaining because she followed the passenger's _*direction, *_it came to grief and Uber is holding her responsible. (More on my emphasis, later)

Every Gippy Yess has those who swear by it, those who swear at it and those who do not care. For that reason, I do not necessarily blame someone if he is not using the "best" Gippy Yess.

You are making the taxi comparison, a comparison with which I do not disagree. (More on that, later.)

There is no need to screenshot every trip. I do agree with your advice that if there is a major-super-duper-surge, it might not be a bad idea. If you are not sure where you are going, you might want to do it. The majority of your trips will be uneventful. You waste time and could make a passenger uncomfortable with all of this recording.

You are correct, customers will complain regardless of the reason. If there is even the most remote and tenuous possibility that a sour ride could be blamed on the driver, the customer will complain.

Your statement that the vehicle is under the _*control*_ of the driver is correct. In the case of a vehicle for hire, it is presumed to be under the _*direction*_ of the passenger. To be sure, in many jurisdictions, the Regulators are not one-hundred per-cent sure how to treat a TNC vehicle. Still, as you drew the comparison to the taxicab, and as I do not disagree with that comparison, I will disagree with your blaming the driver, even if it is the passenger who failed to direct the driver properly. Further, in the case of the metered taxicab, most jurisdictions have a specific provision that requires the driver to follow the route that the passenger dictates.

This has been a problem for cab drivers for years. I have had a passenger direct me block-by-block to his destination. When we arrived, the meter reads ten dollars, the passenger complains that all that he ever pays is eight dollars and I must have taken the long route. I did, Sir, because you directed me the long route and the law requires that I follow your directions. When there have been customer complaint based on the route, if the driver could establish that he was following the passenger's directions, the tribunal exonerated him.

Finally, I seem to recall that Uber tells its drivers to follow the user's route, if he indicates a preference or agrees to direct the driver.

For these reasons, I would fault the Original Poster's passenger more than her.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

We are encouraging driver's to take a screenshot to compile data, shouldn't take much time. I can take a screenshot faster than I can be a snitch dialing 911.  The point of the thread is Travass isn't notifying drivers of adjustments, right or wrong they should. Regardless if a driver makes a mistake or a pax wrongfully complains, the adjustments are being made. The survey shows how drivers don't know, which is the point here.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

UberPissed said:


> But if you make a wrong turn, you should expect the fare adjustment.


Agreed. Unless you are following the pax direction and the fail to tell you to exit until you miss the exit.



UberPissed said:


> Here is what we can all learn from this:
> 1) You don't need to screenshot every trip. That would create an insane burden on you. Instead, see #2.


I disagree. It doesn't take much time to click a screenshot right after you rate a pax. Had I not taken my screenshot I wouldn't have been able to prove my case to uber bc their adjusted fare had a different pickup address. Since I also have a milage app, I was able to prove the pickup was accurate. Had I not had screenshot I wouldn't have been able to prove uber changed the address.



UberPissed said:


> 2) Lok for adjustments by clicking on the blue triangle on your online dashboard. It will tell you if there is an adjustment. This will take 1 minute as opposed to matching dozens of your fares v. The payout.


I didn't know about the triangle. Regardless read my response above.



UberPissed said:


> 3) Take screenshots on high surge trips as they will 1) be less frequen; and 2) have a higher probability of a fare adjustment.


I knew it was surge. Didn't know it was 5.4. But as I mentioned previously, I've had adjustments when there wasn't a surge or complaint. I didn't have a screenshot to prove my case so I lost out on a fare.



UberPissed said:


> 4) Suring high (like the 5.4x in this case) surges, have your proverbial crap together. People are paying a LOT more than "normal" price. They will complain if you take 2 extra seconds to hit the gas from when it turns red to green the pax is going to complain. So yes, they will complain if you miss an exit, regardless of the reason. You are the driver. You are in control. It's insane that you still won't own up to this and admit you shouldn't have let the pax control the ride (should have had the Waze app running and should have seen that the nav said to get off at the exit. That would have been a good time to mention it to pax, who would have said to get off there, and you would have never had this problem). When you put the pax in control, crap like this will happen.


Uber policy is to ask the pax if they have a preferred route. That's what they mentioned in the email when I contested the adjustment. When I told them I followed the pax directions instead of taking a route I knew was more direct is when they finally credited me the entire fare.

Also a point I didn't mention bc the purpose of this post was not about my trip but to document your rides, and I used my trip as an example of how they replace the origional trip with the adjusted trip... The guys were indecisive of where they wanted to go next. One wanted to go to the bar the other went home. They finally decided on the bar Enroute.

Further pax expect to control music and drivers have aux plug. I have an older car that isn't Bluetooth enabled so my aux is used for my Bluetooth car kit. They wanted music. I didn't want to keep changing songs on my Amazon prime so they had my phone with GPS on it so they could play what they wanted. I didn't think this would be an issue since they were giving me directions.

Another point i didn't mention because this post is not about this fare, i only used this fare as illustrative purposes...
The pickup was after a Snoop Dogg concert celebrating 4/20 (Colorado really goes out to celebrate this holiday). The pax were standing outside my car asking the people next to me if they had a car charger bc they were nearly out of juice and having problems finding their uber driver. I was generous to let these guys in my car to use my charger even though originally they were not my pax. Just helping out someone in need. That's they type of gal i am. I was waiting for my Lyft pax. My Lyft pax then canceled on me bc they couldn't find me. The guys were excited I also drove uber and wanted me to take them home. They loved my car (I do have a nice car) I also offer ammenities. Such as water which they were parched. They canceled their other uber ride since they couldn't find him anyway. (Everyone knows it's challenging to find pax after major events). They tried to request me from my car but uber doesn't allow that. So I actually drove them about three miles away from the congestion but in the direction to the highway. Dropped off one of the guys. Drove a 1/2 block then he requested uber and got the ping. So they actually got 3 free miles out of me which would be approx $15 free on the ride.



UberPissed said:


> Again, no disrespect to FAC or anyone else on this thread, but I think it's disingenuous to position this the way you did.


The purpose of the post was not to complain about a fair adjustmen. Especially since after 5 emails to Uber I got my entire fare back. If it was I would if posted it in complaints. The purpose was to suggest to other drivers to CYA by taking screenshots just in case you need to prove your case. I used my screenshots to illustrate how the origional fare just disappeared and was replaced with another with different pickup and drop off locations. Since I also had my milage app I was able to show definate documentation that the origional pickup was accurate as well as the drop off. Had I not had that documentation I would have been out approx $40.

So no I'm not being disingenuous here. My goal is to help other drivers make sure they are paid their rightful fair. If a pax complains uber takes their word on it so your guilty until you can prove your innocence.

Furthermore, ever googled "uber hacks to get out of paying you fare" or similar searches.

Yeah I bet the guys were frustrated with a $177 fare. But they specifically accepted that fare. They also told me they are going across town. They knew what they were getting into. Ironically their story kept changing. First I took an efficient route. Then they complained I mistimed the fare. I admit I did mistime the fare...in their favor and saved them $15bucks. They were in the car when turned on the app (turned it off some wouldn't get other pings from concert). They watched me accept. They were still in the car and when i ended the ride and watched me rate them.

So after the fact they did whatever they could to either get a refund or fare adjustment. But since I had proper documention uber finally restored the fare to the full amount. They wouldn't have done that had they believed I did something wrong. So how is that being disingenuous?



UberPissed said:


> It's also a reminder that at Uber, the "partners" subsidize all of issues.


Don't understand this statement.



UberPissed said:


> Another Uber Driver - What do you think? Am I being to harsh?


The fact you need to ask Another Uber Driver if you're being to harsh, answers your question yourself. It further proves you you didn't understand the point of the post but instead seeking opinion of another to prove that you are right and I am wrong.

Look I was just giving advice to help other drivers out there to document everything. I don't think it's right uber makes adjustments without notifing the driver. And I had to persist and and prove my case because they immediately believed the pax without question. My screenshots and milage app got my fare back. Had I not have that documentation i would be out $40.

If you don't agree with my advice don't take it. Uber on the way that works for you. But there is no need to single me out to make me wrong for trying to help others and then try to get Another Uber Driver to help prove me wrong and your right.

If the advice doesn't fit your experiences move on. But please don't sit there judging me on something that wasn't even the point of the post.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You had to ask me.
> 
> From what I am gathering, the Original Poster is complaining because she followed the passenger's _*direction, *_it came to grief and Uber is holding her responsible. (More on my emphasis, later)
> 
> ...


Another Uber Driver, thank you for taking the time to write such a well thought out response. I do have one question...what is a "Gippy Yess"


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Not speaking for Another Uber Driver but I believe that is code for something that tells you to turn right, turn left. I use Travass code for this horrible company that claims tips are included.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

FAC said:


> what is a "Gippy Yess"


It is a deliberate butchering of "GPS".

.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It is a deliberate butchering of "GPS".
> 
> .


I'm a smart gal but would never would have figured that out


----------



## forgotme (May 10, 2016)

I have an Aquos Android, any tips on how to screenshot with that?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberPissed said:


> I don't get it. You admitted on here that you missed an exit. You admitted this. How is this an assumption. The missed exit probably cost the pax a few extra dollars. With a 5.4x surge, you wouldn't have to add much backtracking to get to the $30 difference. Blaming the pax isn't going to get much sympathy on the forum. You are in control.
> 
> I agree in spirit with your post, but don't make Uber out to be the devil (which they largely are) when you made an error in your driving. I think the reason why it was reversed is not because you were right, but because there was probably separate CSRs that logged the adjustments. I think you should be thrilled that Uber reversed it.
> 
> ...


If the pax wanted to give directions in order to play music then it's on the pax.

I took a 5.0 surge last year and had to go out of the way (which I knew I would need to and explained) because of freeway closures. My pax (who was awesome) did not complain. Not all are jerks. It was a $147 ride btw.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

FAC said:


> Agreed. Unless you are following the pax direction and the fail to tell you to exit until you miss the exit.
> 
> I disagree. It doesn't take much time to click a screenshot right after you rate a pax. Had I not taken my screenshot I wouldn't have been able to prove my case to uber bc their adjusted fare had a different pickup address. Since I also have a milage app, I was able to prove the pickup was accurate. Had I not had screenshot I wouldn't have been able to prove uber changed the address.
> 
> ...


So you acted illegally taking a street hail.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So you acted illegally taking a street hail.


My understanding is, in case she doesn't get back on here soon is that she switched the app for them and got them instead.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

forgotme said:


> I have an Aquos Android, any tips on how to screenshot with that?


I believe Android all work the same. Hit the volume up and home button together.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So you acted illegally taking a street hail.


Gray area. They tried to connect to their driver I tried to connect to my pax. Then they tried requesting another driver from the car. So I took them down the street then they requested me. I wasn't paid for the time I took them down the street so it wasn't a street hail. They got out I drove 50' away then I got the ping and picked them up.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

FAC said:


> Gray area. They tried to connect to their driver I tried to connect to my pax. Then they tried requesting another driver from the car. So I took them down the street then they requested me. I wasn't paid for the time I took them down the street so it wasn't a street hail. They got out I drove 50' away then I got the ping and picked them up.


Geez be careful, it's times like that when it's all confusing and congested and people are in a rush, that you get in an accident. Those pax would sue you fast and has nothing to with Travass or Lyft.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

5 Star Guy said:


> Geez be careful, it's times like that when it's all confusing and congested and people are in a rush, that you get in an accident. Those pax would sue you fast and has nothing to with Travass or Lyft.


Life is about living and learning. Determining what is a effective and what's not. What works and what doesn't. I try to stay away from right and wrong; good and bad. There is no right or wrong or good and bad...it just is. Humans must label experiences to make sense of them. As the Toletec says "Humans are the story tellers of God"


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

FAC said:


> Gray area. They tried to connect to their driver I tried to connect to my pax. Then they tried requesting another driver from the car. So I took them down the street then they requested me. I wasn't paid for the time I took them down the street so it wasn't a street hail. They got out I drove 50' away then I got the ping and picked them up.


 Clearly you have not read the wording of the city ordinance. It's not gray.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Clearly you have not read the wording of the city ordinance. It's not gray.


When The app is turned off I can take anyone in my car that I wish. I didn't charge them. I wasn't acting like a *********. I then dropped them off they requested a uber I got the ping and I drove back and picked them up. What ordinance did I violate?


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Didn't violate any regulation and wasn't a street hail, but if she did get in an accident, which is very likely in situations like that, then she'd or really anyone driving, which is is the point here, would have a lawsuit. In other words it was a bad idea from an insurance standpoint, nothing wrong or illegal.


----------



## Dashopia (May 12, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

FAC said:


> When The app is turned off I can take anyone in my car that I wish. I didn't charge them. I wasn't acting like a illegal cab. I then dropped them off they requested a uber I got the ping and I drove back and picked them up. What ordinance did I violate?


 "It shall be unlawful for a transportation network driver to accept or respond to passengers' or potential passengers' requests for service via traditional street hail, including hand gestures and verbal statements."

You can't just turn your app off, drive them down the road and THEN let them ping you. There is no way this is considered ok. If you pick them up with the INTENTION of charging them down the road, it is STILL a street hail. You're just giving them a discount on the first couple of miles. The only way it's ok is if you drive them the entire way free.

Putting someone in your car and then having them ping you is actually NOT lawful, whatever you may think. According to the ordinance, you can't respond to their request for service in any way. If someone knocks on my window (and it's impossible to really ignore them) I just tell them they need to call an uber using the app, and if it calls me, great, but that I can't accept them in any way as a passenger unless the app sends it to me. I respond to their questions but turn down their request for service unless and until the app pings me.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm not arguing with you. It's was just one of those situations that I allowed the pax of another driver charge their phone in my car until my pax showed up. I was just being a nice person. My pax canceled and they wanted me to take them. Can't accept pings inside the car so I took them down the street. You are likely right it was illegal. Didn't look up the ordinance. Like I said I was just being generous and helping out someone that ultimately turned into a fare. 

Thank you for informing me of the law. I wouldn't intentionally be a ********* or take someone hailing me. I don't go out to intentionally break the law. I was just trying to get some guys home from a concert. My first big event and it was a nightmare finding my pax and the pax charging their phone to find their driver. 

Live and learn.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> "It shall be unlawful for a transportation network driver to accept or respond to passengers' or potential passengers' requests for service via traditional street hail, including hand gestures and verbal statements."
> 
> You can't just turn your app off, drive them down the road and THEN let them ping you. There is no way this is considered ok. If you pick them up with the INTENTION of charging them down the road, it is STILL a street hail. You're just giving them a discount on the first couple of miles. The only way it's ok is if you drive them the entire way free.
> 
> Putting someone in your car and then having them ping you is actually NOT lawful, whatever you may think. According to the ordinance, you can't respond to their request for service in any way. If someone knocks on my window (and it's impossible to really ignore them) I just tell them they need to call an uber using the app, and if it calls me, great, but that I can't accept them in any way as a passenger unless the app sends it to me. I respond to their questions but turn down their request for service unless and until the app pings me.


I still say that's a gray area and that is your local ordinance, not necessarily that specific wording everywhere. She did them a favor, they got out and they used their app. Doesn't mean the app would ping her, just as you stated and if there was a flag on the ping, they know where she is and where they are, she would've heard from Travass about it. That ordinance is referring to street hails, now that I read it three times. They did use the app and it was not a street hail. Don't drive 1 MPH above the speed limit then, no difference.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> "It shall be unlawful for a transportation network driver to accept or respond to passengers' or potential passengers' requests for service via traditional street hail, including hand gestures and verbal statements."
> 
> You can't just turn your app off, drive them down the road and THEN let them ping you. There is no way this is considered ok. If you pick them up with the INTENTION of charging them down the road, it is STILL a street hail. You're just giving them a discount on the first couple of miles. The only way it's ok is if you drive them the entire way free.
> 
> Putting someone in your car and then having them ping you is actually NOT lawful, whatever you may think. According to the ordinance, you can't respond to their request for service in any way. If someone knocks on my window (and it's impossible to really ignore them) I just tell them they need to call an uber using the app, and if it calls me, great, but that I can't accept them in any way as a passenger unless the app sends it to me. I respond to their questions but turn down their request for service unless and until the app pings me.


Fuzzyelvis - It's easy to be a Monday Morning Quarterback judging someone after the fact.


----------

